# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  والله الذي لااله الا هو انها قصتي .....مع سورة البقرة

## ملكة الهدوء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


حبيت ان انقل لكم ماتغير فيني من بعد ماصرت اقوم الليل بسورة البقرة فوالله الذي لا اله الاهو اني ماكملي شهر من قيام اليل بها الا وقد تحقق ماكنت ارجوه واطلبه من الله ..
انا يا اخواتي خلصت من الدراسه ودورت على عمل وما لقيت المهم وطبيعي اني انتظر الرجل الصالح زي كل البنات ..
وكل يوم اسمع فلانه انخطبت وفلانه زواجها في الصيف وانا افكر ليه انا لسا ما احد جاء وتقدم لي مع اني مو ناقصني شي والحمدلله وبشهادة الكل ..ودايم نسمع ان بيت فلان يسألوا عنا وفلانه اخذت رقم التلفون وناس كلموا اختي واللي كلم اخوي قسم بالله العظيم ما في شي يتم او يتقدموا بس ما يتكلمون في الموضوع ليه ؟؟؟!!! الله اعلم رحت لرقاة تعددت الاسباب 4 سنوات على يد الشيوخ بس الشكوى لله اخر راقي ظهرت على جسمي بقع غامق لونها وهنا اتاكدت من وجود عاااارض الله المستعان
وكثرت الاحلام المزعجة والكوابيس اللي تأكد كل شي انا شاكة فيه 
المهم دايم اقراء عن قيام الليل والاستغفار وكنت اتكاسل ..
وفجأة سبحان الله صرت اقوم الليل بسور صغيرة وادعي وخلاص وشوي صرت اقرأ بس الجزء الاول من سورة البقرة وفي اليوم التاني اكمل ..
وبعدها بفترة صرت اقسم السورة على 3 ركعات مع الوتر ..
وبعديت صارت ركعتين ومرة قلت ابقرائها كاملة في ركعه وحدة وربي يابنات اني مو مصدقه نفسي كنت طايرة من الفرحة بهذا الانجاز وصرت استغفر ..اخذت سبحه واستغفر فيها ...
واكثر من الدعاء ..والله العظيم اني كنت اسال الله ان يسهل امر زواجي في هذا الشهر وكان ماباقي الا 3 ايام وينتهي شهر 4 وكنت ملحة على الله المهم ويوم 26 /4 الا والجوال يدق ناس جايينا وكنت حاسه انو ربي استجاب دعوتي 
وفعلا خطبوني والله الذي لااله الا هو اني عرفت ان هذي ثمار قيام الليل وفضل سورة البقرة والجوء الي الله في اليل والناس نيام ..
المهم استخرت كم مرة ولكن ما حسيت برضا ورفضته وانا مبسوطة وفرحاااانة اني ان شاء الله استدليت طريق الخير وعرفت معنى ( واذا سألك عبادي عني فاني قريب ...) 

واتمنى من ربي اني استمر وان اتزود من الخير وان يعوضني بدل هذا الشخص بشخص اخر وان يوفقني معاه وان يرزق كل بنات المسلمين الازواج الصالحين 
على فكرة والله في اول الايام اللي قمت فيها بسورة البقرة كثرة الاحلام اللي كلها مبشرة وفيها خير والحمدلله

اميييييييييين ... 

*طلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب* *كل مين تقرأقصتي تدعي لملكة الهدوء بالستر والتوفيق ... لاتنسي ولك مثلها..
دمـــــــــــــــــتم*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## مـهرة

سبحان الله ,,, فعلا اختي سورة البقرة في فضل وبركة وحاولي انج ما تقطعينها ,,


والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## سمكة الحب

سبحان الله..

----------


## أم_أسماء

سبحان الله
الله ما ينسى عبده
تستاهلين كل خير اختي والف مبروووووك جعله الله زواجا مباركا يارب

----------


## s0fty_soul

الله يوفقج وييسر عليج امورج يا رب ويحقق اللي في بالج وبال جميع المسلمين ان شاء الله وع فكرة بنات انا جربت وقريتها تقريبا من شهرين والحمدلله مستمرة بس انقطع وقت الدورة الشهريه والله يرزقنا ان شاء الله من خيره

----------


## mai1981

allah ewafegch

----------


## أحب طفولته

سبحان الله ,,, فعلا اختي سورة البقرة في فضل وبركة وحاولي انج ما تقطعينها ,,


والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## آنسات

سبحان الله

----------


## سلمت امرى لله

الله يوفقج ويستر عليج بالزوج الصالح..انتى وخواتى يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااارب العالمين.

----------


## رويــانــة

*الله يوفقج يارب دنيا وآخرة

والله يحقق لج السعادة دووووم ان شاء الله

وانا الحمدلله احس براحة وسكينة يوم رجعت اقراها مثل قبل 

والله يحقق لي مناااااااااي ياااااااااااارب ويعوضني كل خير والجميع ان شاء الله

.*

----------


## نور قلبي...

لله يرزقج الزوج الصالح والذريه الصاله ويرزقنا معاج،،،

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك

----------


## روح الأدهم

الحمدالله وشكرا اختي لان بقصتج هذي اكييييييييييد بتنبهين وااااايدات انهن ووانا من ضمنهن انا انواضب ع قراءة سورة البقره انا الحمدالله اقرء القران ما اقراء البقره يوميا يتني فتره بس وقفت عسى الله يقدرني وارد اقراها مره ثانيه يوميا

----------


## شوشيتا

سبحاان الله .. مفعوول هذي السوورة مثل السحر ... 


يزااج الله خيير حبيبتي .. الله يرزقج يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب بالزوج الصاالح و يحقق كل اللي في صالحج =)

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير خواتي الغاليات 

وانا والله ما كتبتها الا عشانكم انتم عشان تستفيدون 

في وايد بنات نفسهم يحققون رغبات وايد بس يغيب عنهم سالفة ان الرزق بكتاب الله وبكل حرف منه 
وسورة البقرة لها وايد افضال منها انها اخذها بركة وتركها حسره 
ولالالا تستطيعها البطله اللي هم السحرة الله ينتقم منهم ويرد كيدهم في نحورهم

وانا ياخواتي كتبت قصتي بالحملة لسورة البقرة بس اليوم نزلتها بموضوع مستقل عشان الكل يستفيد منها

----------


## احبه موت

سبحان الله 

مشكوره اختي وربي يوفقج ويسعدج دوم يارب

----------


## كلثوم مهدي

سبحا ن الله

----------


## $ شمة $

ربي يسعدج ف الدنيا ة الآخرة ..

----------


## الغفليه

مشكوره الغاليه بي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## pink 7

سبحاااان الله 

فعلا للبقره فضل عظيم ...

او انا حدثت معاي معجزه مع البقره ... او احمد الله على كل حال

----------


## أمون

*الله يستر عليج و يوفقج يا رب*

----------


## احبه موت

> سبحاااان الله 
> 
> فعلا للبقره فضل عظيم ...
> 
> او انا حدثت معاي معجزه مع البقره ... او احمد الله على كل حال


خبرينا عنها الغلا عشان الكل يستفيد 
يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## أم بوعوف..

الله يسهل عليج امورج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير على مروركم الطيب 

وربي يباااااارك فيكم على دعائكم اللي يشرح الخاطر

----------


## ! أم فهد !

سبحان الله الله يوفقج

----------


## سجايا_الروح

والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ويرزقناااااااا^ـ^

----------


## أوراق الخريف

*الله يسعدكِ ويرزقكِ كل خير*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير على المرور الطيب 
والدعاء اللي يثلج الصدر

----------


## ريد 2020

سبحان الله ..

فضل سورة البقرة معروف .. فأنا كنت ملتزمة بقراءتها بعد انتهاءي من الوتر .. والله الأحلام التي كنت أحلمها معظمها تتحقق .. أو تكون بشارة لقدوم شيء ..غير أن الراااااااااااحة النفسية .. وقت النوم وعند القيام في الصباح ..

وتحسين بنشاط وحيويه ,,, يا سبحان الله .. 


والله يرزقكِ بكل ما تتمنين  :Smile:

----------


## حروف ومعاني

ايزاج الله خير على القصه عزيزتي 

الله يسترك اختي فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض ,, ويوفقج دنيا وآخره انتي وبنات المسلمين أجمعين اللهم آمين

----------


## غزاله ن

*سبحان الله 

والله يرزقج بالريال الصالح والذريه الصالحه

لملكة الهدوء بالستر والتوفيق*

----------


## مضاوي علي

الله يحفظج يا اختي ملكة الهدوء في كل خطوة

----------


## ساس الحلا

الله يوفقج

----------


## عزي_إيماني

الله يبارك لك وإن شاء الله باقي خواتي المسلمات

----------


## نوره_بوظبي

الله يوفقج

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

جزاج الله كل خير 

الله يحقق اللي فبالج ان شاء الله

----------


## *أم الريامي*

الله يستر عليك يارب ويوفقك في حياتك 
ويرزقك الزوج الصالح 
والذرية الصاحة 
آآآآآآآآآآمين 
ادعيلي اكون مثلك 
والله يثبتك على الطاااااعه

----------


## غروري ضروري

ربي يرزقج الزوج الصالح ويوفقج ويستر عليج دنيا واااخرة

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> الله يستر عليك يارب ويوفقك في حياتك 
> ويرزقك الزوج الصالح 
> والذرية الصاحة 
> آآآآآآآآآآمين 
> ادعيلي اكون مثلك 
> والله يثبتك على الطاااااعه


جزاك الله خير 
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويرزقك طاعته وان يثبت قلبك على طاعته وشكره وحسن عبادته 

امييييين

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

يالغاليات جزاكم الله خييير على ردوركم 

اسال الله الواحد الاحد ان يرزق كل واحدة منكم ماتتمنى وان يغدق عليكم من واسع فضله وان يمد في اعماركم في ظل طاعته وحسن عبادته 

اميييين امييييييين امييييين

----------


## كلونيا

ربي يسعدج ف الدنيا ة الآخرة ..

----------


## أم الرياحين

بارك الله فيج وربي يرزقج ولد الحلال ويستر عليج

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خييييير خواتي

----------


## اييفا

موضوع رائع..
اللهم لك الحمد وانا بعد اقراها و حاسة براحة نفسية..
والله سبحانه ميسر لي اموري...

اللهم ثبتنا على ذكرك وشكرك و حسن عبادتك..
خواتي لا تنسون تحمدون الله على نعمه 
الحمد و الشكر ايضا له دور عظيم..
و صاحبة الموضوع ربي يعطيج كل خير و ييسر لج كل امورج دنيا و اخرة..

آااااااااامين

----------


## شموخ عليا

> سبحان الله ,,, فعلا اختي سورة البقرة في فضل وبركة وحاولي انج ما تقطعينها ,,
> 
> 
> والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## Wolves_grl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا بنات شحالكن


الحمدالله من قبل اشوي ختمت سورة البقره وخلصتهااا والحمدالله وربي يتقبل منيومنكم يارب الطاعه ^_^



بقولكم شو حلمت والله اني مستاانسه,,,


حلمت اني طبعت الادعييه في اخت منزلته بهااه القسم وانا قلت ببدا فييه يوم بتخلص عني الحلووه,,

حلمت اانا واختي نصلي وانا اقول لها ميمي اقري هااه رب بيفرج همج ان شاء الله وما بتحسيين باي شي,,

قالت لي اوكيه وتمييت انا وياها نصلي بس ماا اذكر شو بالظبط من الااييات وجذه وعقب ما خصلنا ابي ااقراا الادعيييه,,,

بس ما اذكر اني قريتها وله لا وعقب حسييت بعمري انه يااي واحد خطبني ولبسني خاتم الخطوووبه وانا فرحااانه كنت حيييل,,,

ومستاانسه وعقبهاا قمت من الحلم ابووي دق لي ياايبلي فطور وحليله هههههههههههههه,,


المهم من قمت حاولت استرجع الي حلمته وهااه الي طلع مني بس بس كنت مستاانسه حيل ^_^,,,


ربي يوفقنا يارب



*

----------


## love.uae

سبحان الله

ويزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

وياكم يالغاليات

----------


## طيوبة99

سبحانك ربي الله يرزقنا ويرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## نوران_راك

ربي يوفجج ويوفج جميع بنات المسلمين

----------


## ba6o6a

الله يوفقك يا رب 
ماشاء الله سورة البقرة لها سر عجيب 
والله انها تريح النفس وخاصة قبل النوم

----------


## al-raheel

يا سبحان الله

ربي يرزقج اختي كل خير ويقرب لج مبتغاج ان شالله

ويرزق خواتنا بالمنتدى على قد نيتهم ان شالله

----------


## إيمان الساحره

سبحان الله . . .

----------


## حور المجروحة

سبحان الله 
‏ ربي يوفقج و يستر عليج و يرزقج الزوج الصالح  :Smile:

----------


## ميروووه

مبروووك ختيه ولو تقرينها طول عمرج كل يوم بعد بيكون احسن .. انا بخبركن عن وحده ريلها اكتشف انها اتخونه والريل عنده كل الادله والاثباتات وهي كانت ف بيت ريلها وخلاص كان بيطلقها ويدعي عليها كارهنها طبعا" موقف لا يحسد عليه ..وكانت مشتكيه عليه ف الشرطه والمساله متازمه امبينهم بشكل مب طبيعي ..لكن سمعنا انه بيردها ... هنيه كانت الصدمه وكل الاتهامات لقو لها تبريرات ..وردها وربت ولا جانه شي استوى امبينهم اتعرفون السبب .. هي روحها خبرت حميتها انها كانت اربعه وعشرين ساعه تقرا البقره ...من ظهرت من بيتهم لين ردها وهي تقراها ...سبحان الله ... الله ايوفق ويسعد الجميع 


ميرووووه

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير خواتي الغاليات ويارب تكون قصتي دافع عشان تتحمسن وتوظبن على السورة

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> مبروووك ختيه ولو تقرينها طول عمرج كل يوم بعد بيكون احسن .. انا بخبركن عن وحده ريلها اكتشف انها اتخونه والريل عنده كل الادله والاثباتات وهي كانت ف بيت ريلها وخلاص كان بيطلقها ويدعي عليها كارهنها طبعا" موقف لا يحسد عليه ..وكانت مشتكيه عليه ف الشرطه والمساله متازمه امبينهم بشكل مب طبيعي ..لكن سمعنا انه بيردها ... هنيه كانت الصدمه وكل الاتهامات لقو لها تبريرات ..وردها وربت ولا جانه شي استوى امبينهم اتعرفون السبب .. هي روحها خبرت حميتها انها كانت اربعه وعشرين ساعه تقرا البقره ...من ظهرت من بيتهم لين ردها وهي تقراها ...سبحان الله ... الله ايوفق ويسعد الجميع 
> 
> 
> ميرووووه


سبحان الله اللي جعلنا من كل ضيق مخرج 
جزاك الله خير على هالقصة اللي تزيد من حماسنا في القراءه وياليت كل البنات يقرنها

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميروووه


 مبروووك ختيه ولو تقرينها طول عمرج كل يوم بعد بيكون احسن .. انا بخبركن عن وحده ريلها اكتشف انها اتخونه والريل عنده كل الادله والاثباتات وهي كانت ف بيت ريلها وخلاص كان بيطلقها ويدعي عليها كارهنها طبعا" موقف لا يحسد عليه ..وكانت مشتكيه عليه ف الشرطه والمساله متازمه امبينهم بشكل مب طبيعي ..لكن سمعنا انه بيردها ... هنيه كانت الصدمه وكل الاتهامات لقو لها تبريرات ..وردها وربت ولا جانه شي استوى امبينهم اتعرفون السبب .. هي روحها خبرت حميتها انها كانت اربعه وعشرين ساعه تقرا البقره ...من ظهرت من بيتهم لين ردها وهي تقراها ...سبحان الله ... الله ايوفق ويسعد الجميع 


ميرووووه





سبحااان الله....

صجج حبوووبه الواحد ما يقرا بس عسب يتحقق له شي لازم يدوم عليها لانها فيهاا بركه كثيره ^_^..


ربي يثبتناا ع الطاعه ياربي. ^_^



.......................



الحمدالله اليوم خلصت من قرااءة سورة البقره ^_^

وان شاء الله ربي يتقبل مني الطاعه يارب ^_^




*

----------


## فراشة الحياه

الله يوفقج ويسر أمرج أن شاء الله
 :12 (35):

----------


## قلب غاليها

سبحان الله صدقتي يا اختي 
وان شاء الله ربي يرزقج اللي يكون خير لج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## Decaldo

اخيتي الغاليه قراءة سورة البقره تطرد الشيطان لذالك حسيتي بالفرق بعد قراءتها

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

الله يوفقنا جميع ويرزقنا بركة السورة العظيمة

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمالله خلصت سورة البقره...

وربي يثبتنا ع الطاعه يااربي ^_^




سبحان الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

^
^
^
^


موفقه حبيبتي والله يرزقك الزوج الصالح اللي يهنج ويفرح قلبج قريب قريب وقريب 
ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## Dahabeyya

سبحان الله..الله يرزقك و يسترك و لي مثلك ان شاء الله..وجميع بنات المسلمين

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملكة الهدوء


^
^
^
^


موفقه حبيبتي والله يرزقك الزوج الصالح اللي يهنج ويفرح قلبج قريب قريب وقريب 
ياااااااااااااااارب



تسلمييين حبيبتي ع الدعااء


وربي يوفق الجمييييع ياربي ^_^





*

----------


## فلة البراري

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح يارب....

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

اميييييييين يااااااااارب 

جزاكم الله خير يالغاليات

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله من شووويه طلعت من قراءة سورة البقره ^^


ربي يرحمنا برحمته


لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله



سبحان الله*

----------


## sweety_bnt

سبحان الله

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

^
^
^
^

موفقات يالغاليات

----------


## وسط قلبه

سبحان الله

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اللهم ارزق كل فتاه الزوج الصالح 

اللهم استر على بنات المسلمين بالزواج .. واجعلهم امهات صالحات , يااااااارب

----------


## طيوبة99

الله يرزقج ويرزقنا الزوج الصالح ويرزق بنات المسلمين ويحقق لج امنيتج

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير على هالدعاء

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل رب العالمييين خصلت من قراء سورة البقره,,,

وربي يرحمنا برحمته ياربي ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## omkhalid

سبحان الله ,,, فعلا اختي سورة البقرة في فضل وبركة وحاولي انج ما تقطعينها ,,


والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## أم رواضي؟

الله يسر امورج وامور كل مسلم اللهم آمين

اللهم فرج همنا وارزقني الجنة اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآىميييييييييييييين

----------


## Wolves_grl

*اللهم


آمييييييييييييييييين



استغفر الله*

----------


## رومايل

أنا ربيعتي كانت بتطلق والاوراق وصلت المحكمة ونصحتها بالدعاااااء وسورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله قبل كم يوم بشرتني إنها ردت لريلها،،،والكل مب مصدق لأنهم مبتعدين عن بعض وكل واحد عايش بيت أهله،،،تقول لي الكل ينصحني بالطلاق الا انت نصحتيني بالاستمرار معه وعدم الطلاق والدعاااء وقراءة سورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله ربي العالمين

----------


## ندى الصبـــاح

الله يثبت لج وييسر امورج ويرزقج بالزوج والذريه الصالحه
آآآمين

----------


## سلطانه الغرام

والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## cute uae

> سبحان الله ,,, فعلا اختي سورة البقرة في فضل وبركة وحاولي انج ما تقطعينها ,,
> 
> 
> والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## ايشوووت

الله يوفقج ويستر عليج انشالله ,,

وسبحان الله .......

----------


## غرنوقة بوظبي

الله ايوفقج ويكتب لج النصيب والذرية الصالحة ان شاءالله

----------


## bodoor

الله يوفقج أختي ويرزقج الزوج الصالح النافع يارب.........





دعواتكم لي.............

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> أنا ربيعتي كانت بتطلق والاوراق وصلت المحكمة ونصحتها بالدعاااااء وسورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله قبل كم يوم بشرتني إنها ردت لريلها،،،والكل مب مصدق لأنهم مبتعدين عن بعض وكل واحد عايش بيت أهله،،،تقول لي الكل ينصحني بالطلاق الا انت نصحتيني بالاستمرار معه وعدم الطلاق والدعاااء وقراءة سورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله ربي العالمين


لا اله الا الله ..جزاك الله خيييير على نصحج لها 
وهالقصة تعتبر دافع قوي للبنات اللي عندهم مشاكل وضيقة .. يعني سبحان الله بسورة ردت حياتها من جديد يارب لك الحمد 
الله يوفقج انت وصدقيني ان ربي بيكرمك لانك اصلحتي ذات البين

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

الله يجزاكم خييييييييييير خواتي 
وانا اكثر شيء حمسني اكتب قصتي ان انتم بعد تتحمسون وتبدون ويانا مع الحملة وربي بييسرلك كل خير وبركة ورزق

----------


## دلــــوعه بكيفي

سبحان الله

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت قراءة سورة البقره,,,

وربي يثبتنا ويقبل طاعتنا ياربي,,,


والله يوفجكم ويتقبل طاعتكم ويونويلكم الي في بالكم ياربي ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## نوح الحمام

الحمد الله التي تتم بنعمته لصالحات

----------


## jroooo7

فعلا اختي سورة البقرة فيها فضل كبير وبركة سبحان الله ..

بس حاولي انج ما تقطعينها ..

والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ..

----------


## بشبشه

الله يستر علينا وعلى بنات المسلمين
اصبر اختي والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح

----------


## ثقه1

سبحان الله
الله ما ينسى عبده
تستاهلين كل خير اختي والف مبروووووك جعله الله زواجا مباركا يارب

----------


## طيرالحبارى

سبحان الله ...
اللهم ارحم اختي وارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب واستر عليه يا ارحم الرحمين ..

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## شموخ عليا

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> *أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
> ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*


اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفرج همنا وهمك وان يقضي حاجاتنا وحاجتك وان لايدع لنا امنيه لنا هو اعلم بها الا حققها عااااااااااااجلا غير اجل 
امييييييييييين

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير خواتي على هالادعيه الطيبة 
والله يرزقني وياكن ما نتمنى عاجل غير اجل يااااااااااااارب

----------


## Wolves_grl

*اللهم آميييييييييييييييييييين


الحمدالله انا خصلت من قرايت سورة البقره ^_^


وربي يتقبل طاعتنا ياربي ^_^



استغفر الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

الله يتقبل منا ومنك يالغاليه

----------


## ورده الورود

اللهم استر اختى في الله وفقها وارزقها الرجل الصالح

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> سبحان الله ... اختي انا مستغربه ..استغراب شديد ..الحائك بزواج ..واستجابة ربك لدعائك وصلاتك ... ورزقك ما تتمنينه في الدنيا .. واتى به ..واتصلوا لخطبتك ..وتقولين ...انا ما ارتحت له ...استغفرالله العظيم ..اختي ...هذا رزق من رب العالمين .. كنتي صليتي 7 مرات لتاكد ...اسالي فيها مطوع ..على اللي سويتيه ...اختي هذا رزق وانتي فريتي النعمه ... استغفرالله استغفرالله ... 
> 
> ان شاء الله يكون سبب الرفض مقنع من سببج ..هل الرجل لا يصلي ..عشان ترفضينه ..هل هو غير مستقيم ..هل هو يشرب الخمر ... فلماذا رفضتيه ..بتقولين صليت ما ارتحت ..كم مره صليتي ..3 مرات ..صلي بعد وبعد وبعد وبعد ... واسالي فيها مطوع لانه انتي طلبتي ودعيتي الله سبحانه وتعالى ..واستجاب لك ..فكيف ترفضينه ... الحمدالله على كل حال ..اختي راجعي نفسج شويه
> 
> ارجوا توضيح سبب الرفض عشان ..ما نفكر تفكير سيء


اختي الغاليه اول شيء اشكرك على مرورك 
وبعدين الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله ان ربي ما خيب رجائي واستجاب لي والله يا اختي لو اقولج شغله قسم بالله العظيم يمكن ماتصدقين لاكن اقسم بالله العظيم رب العرش العظيم 
ان في هذج الفترة اللي كنت ادعي الله فيها كان في ناس اخذين رقمنا عشان يخطبوني لولدهم مهندس وعنده بعثة لاستراليا وكنت ادعو الله واقول يارب ان كان في الفلاني خير يسره لي "دعيت بأسم قبيلته " وفعلا جاني واحد من نفس قبيلته بس مو اهو شخص ثاني عكسسسسسس مواصفاته تماما 
( يعني الاثنين من نفس القبيله ) 
وتميم اصيح لاني ما ادري هل اوفق او لا لاني في وضع لا يصدق  وما في شيء بعيد عن رب العالمين 
المهم استخرت واستخرت ودعيت الله في سجودي لاكن ما حسيت اني مرتاحه 
لان المتقدم لي كان متزوج من قبل وعنده 3 بنات وهو صحيح صغير بالعمر لانه تزوج بدري وهو ماكان ساكن في نفس منطقتي ولما سالت عن سبب زواجه قالوا ان مرة ماراح تنجب لانها شالت الرحم بسبب مرض صابه بعد ولادتها لـ 3 
انا فكرت يعني يمكن انا كمان ما انجيب ؟ وهو يبي وحدة تجيب يهال وبرضوا يمكن ما اقدر اعيش طول عمري بعيدة عن اهلي العمر كله وهو ما اعرف عنه شيء ابد ومانعرف منو نسأل عنه 
وبعدين الله استجابلي ويمكن هذا مو نصيبي بس الله يعطينا في الدنيا اشياء تبين لنا معنى قولة " واذا سالك عبادي عني فأني قريب اجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعى ...." 
وانه اعطاني سبحانه وانا قمت بس كم يوم اش حال لو وقف له في عمري كله كيف بتكون حياتي وامنياتي اكيييييييييييييييييييييد كلها متحققه وراح اكون اسعد الناس 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اجعلني من عبادك الصالحين 

اسفة على الاطاله بس حبيت ابين لك وللبنات هالبس 
مشكوووووووووووووورة الغاليه 
وانا حاضرة لاي سوال ؟

----------


## السوناتا

الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح ويرزقنا وكل بنات المسلمين

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره وربي يجلعنا من التوابيين ياربي,,,


والله يرزق كل بنت الي تتمنااه وكل شي نصييب بهاي الدنييا وان شاء الله ربب يرزقكم بالي احسن عنه,,

موفجاات جميعا ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

موفقــــــــــــــــــــــــات خواتي

----------


## عاشقـة المسلم

الله يوفقج يااارب ويحققلج اللي اف بالج ياااااارب

----------


## جنة هلي

ربى يسعدك يارب ويوفقك اختى الى كل ما يحب يرضا 

انتى طيبه وتستاهلين كل خير 

ربى يوفقك

----------


## الغزال ش

ربي يوفقج ياربي

سبحان الله

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي



استغفر الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره بقيام الليل ^_^

وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي,,,


وربي ينويلكن الي في بالكن يااااااااااااااااااارب


وان شاء الله بقراها قبل العصر ^_^



استغفر الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

موفقـــــــــــــــــــــة يارب وان شاء الله قريييييييييب تفرحينا بخبر خطبتج يالغاليه

----------


## o.xox

اللهم استر ملكة الهدووء بسترك ووفقها و اسعدها نولها مرادها 

اللهم امين

----------


## امل المستقبل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يسر لج امورج اختي

والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ان شاء الله

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> اللهم استر ملكة الهدووء بسترك ووفقها و اسعدها نولها مرادها 
> 
> اللهم امين


امييييييييين امييييييييييين امييييييييييين وياااااااااااااك يالغاليه
جزاك الله خير يالغاليه

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله يسر لج امورج اختي
> 
> والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ان شاء الله


امييييييييييين يااااااااااااارب 
جزاك الله خير اختي الغاليه

----------


## Wolves_grl

*آميين ياربي,,,


الحمدالله اتممت من قرااءة سوورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^


وربي يتممناا ع طاااعته ياااااااااااربي ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## بنوته كفالي

الله يوفقج يارب

ادعييلي

----------


## لابسه تلي

الله يستر عليج يالغاليه وييسر لج امورج ولايعقدها

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الله يوفجكن ياربي,,,

الحمدالله انا خلصت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^,,,

وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي,,,


بناات لا تنسي من دعااء وربي يوفجكن ويحفظكن ياربي




استغفر الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

اسال الله لك التوفيق والرزوج الصالح عاااااااااااااجل غير اجل اختي wolves-grl

----------


## M!s.Uae

سبحاااااااان الله

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

سبحان الله فضل سورة البقرة :Sob7an:

----------


## درة دبي

اسال الله ان يسترك بستر جميل ويرزقك الزوج الصالحة ثم الذرية الصالحة والسعادة في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## وحدة صريحة

سبحان الله قراءة سورة البقرة لها تأثير عجيييييب جدا 

انصح البنات الي فيها هم وضيج ومشاكل وسحر وعين وديون او اي شي مب زيييين 

والله العظيم ان سورة البقرة الحل العظيم 

طبعا الاستغفار والصدقة في السر و عدم ترك الصلاه والصلاة في اوقاتها وقيام الليل 

له اثر عظييييييييييييم 

والله يا بنات ان دين الاسلام دين سهل ونعه كبيييييرة .. بس للأسف البعض يجهل ذلك 

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين 

استغفر الله والحمد لله والله اكبر 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الحمد وله الشكر وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## أنا مسلمه

سبحان الله

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

جوزيت خيراً كثيرا ..

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^


وربي يتقبل مني طاعتي ياربي,,,


ويتقبل طاعتكم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب,,


وموفجاااااااااات



استغفر الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملكة الهدوء


اسال الله لك التوفيق والرزوج الصالح عاااااااااااااجل غير اجل اختي wolves-grl




آمييييييييييييييييين حبوبه وياج ياربي ^_^




*

----------


## أخت القمـر

اللهم آمين 

الله يستر على الجميع

والله يعطيج الي بخاااااااطرج دايما يارب

----------


## ام يوسف الحلو

الله يوفقك ويسر امورك ويتمم لك على خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدالله بفضل الله رب العالميين اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^....

وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي,,,

وربي يوفجكم بناات وينويلكم الي في بالكم ياربي ^_^



استغفر الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

اميييييييييين 
جزاكم الله خييييير ياخواتي

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثاانيه ^_^...


وري يتقبل منا طاعتنا ياربي ^^...



سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراة سورة البقره طبعا كل هاه بفضل رب العالميين احمده واشكره ياربي,,,


والله يحقق لكم بالي تتمنووه ياربي ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## جنة المشاعر

ربي يوفقج ختيه وييسر أمورج 

واتمنى انج ما توقفين عن قرايتها 





































































^-^

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


وربي يوفجكم ياااربي




سبحان الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خيييييير خواتي

----------


## وحدة صريحة

دعوااااااتكم خواتي في الله ..

الله يوفقني ويحقق الي في بالي ويااااارب تيسر اموري يااااارب 

عن جد محتااااجة دعاااائكم

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل رب العالميين اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


الله يرحمنا برحمته ياربي,,


ويثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي..




سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الله يوفجكم ياربي ويحقق الي في بالكم ياااااااااااااربي



استغفر الله*

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

سبحان الله

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

سبحان الله والله يعوضج حبيبتي ويرزقج الزوج الصالح ويستر عليج بالدنيا ولاخره

----------


## أم بوخليل

ماشاء الله وسبحان الله  :Smile:

----------


## اناستازيا

لله يوفقج ويستر عليج

----------


## مناكير فوشية

سبحااان الله
شقى ربي كريم!،
الله يثبتج اختي  :Smile:  و يرزقج الزوج الصالح ان شاء الله
و يحقق كل امانيج
يزاج الله خير!

----------


## وحدة صريحة

الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 


دعوااااااتكم خوااااتي .. ( الله يحقق الي في باااالي قريبا ))

سبحان الله ,, الحمد لله ,, استغفر الله

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

مشكورات خواتي وان شاء الله بستمر عليها وما راح اقطع 
ولا اوصيكم انتن بعد داومن عليها وبتشوفن الخير

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^

ربي يتقبل من الطاعه يااربي,,,

بناات ادعوولي الله يطمن قلي وينويلي الي في بالي يااارب


الله يوفجكم ياربي^^


استغفر الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله تممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


الله يوفجكم ياربي



سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^


سبحان الله*

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

سبحآن الله 

الله يوفقج ويسر أمورج  :Smile:  

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


الله يرحمنا برحمته ^^




استغفر الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شحالكم؟؟؟

بفضل الله وبحمده اممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^



وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياااااااااااااااااااااااااربي



سبحان الله*

----------


## my girl

الله يوفقج دنيا وااخره

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراء سورة البقره ^_^


وربي يتقبل منا طاعته يااربي



ربي يوفجناا ياااربي,,,


ويرزقكم كل الي تبوونه ^_^



سبحاان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*آمييييييييييييييين ياربي



سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراء سورة البقره ^_^


ربي يوفجناا ياااربي,,,


ويرزقكم كل الي تبوونه ^_^



سبحاان الله*

----------


## بنت الريس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عزيزتي ..ملكة الهدوء

بارك الله فيك و ثبتك على طاعته و لكن لدي تعليق بسيط أردت أن أنفعك به و أنفع الأخوات
إن شاء الله .. عزيزتي قلتي في قصة الرائعة أنك كنت تستغفرين في سبحة ( المسبحة )
(وصرت استغفر ..اخذت سبحه واستغفر فيها) .. و لكن هل تعرفين عزيزتي الغالية أن 
من الأفضل أن يستغفر الإنسان و يسبح على أنامله أو أصابعه كما يقال .. لأن ذلك من السنة و الدليل

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرهن أن يراعين بالتكبير والتقديس والتهليل وأن يعقدن بالأنامل فإنهن مسئولات مستنطقات 
الراوي: يسيرة المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1501

هذا الشيء الأغلب يجهلونه فأحببت أن أنفعكم به .. فما أجمل أن نتبع المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم في كل شيء..
و كذلك من الفوائد أن الأنامل و الجوارح جميعها تشهد لصاحبها يوم القيامة فما أجمل أن تشهد أناملك بأنك كنت تستغفرين الله عزوجل عليها ..

و سامحونا بوركتن ..

 :Salam Allah:

----------


## بنت الريف

سبحان الله 
اللهم يرزقج الزوج الصالح 
اللهم آميييييييييين ... يارب

----------


## mimi_AD

والله يوفقج وييسر امرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح ^ـ^

----------


## الريم 85

سبحانك يارب 


اختي تقريبا انتي انا مريت في نفس حالتج
والحمدلله انا الحينه متزوجه وعندي بنت

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل ربي خلصت من قرايت سورة البقره ^_^


الله يحفظكم


الحمدالله*

----------


## أحب رشودي

الله يوفقج ويرزقج كل الخير من حيث لاتعلمين

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج على موضوعج الطيب

----------


## عيوز الفريج

الحمدالله توني خلصت قرايتها 
والله يتقبل منا يارب ..

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير جميعا 
واعاننا جميعا على طاعته والاقتداء بهدي نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## سيسبان

*الله بسترهاااا عليج دنيا واخره ويرزقج مناج واللي في خاطرج...*

----------


## فطمطم

سبحان الله ,,, فعلا اختي سورة البقرة في فضل وبركة

----------


## Wolves_grl

*اسمحولي بنات امس ما دخلت كنت مشغوله يعلني فداكن,,,

الحمدالله امس قريت سورة البقره مرتيين,,

واليوم الصبح مره وببدا فيها الظهر ان شاء الله للمره الثاانيه ,,


الله يوفجكم


سبحان الله*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

جزاكم الله خير خواتي

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءت سورة البقره امس واليوم والحمدالله ^_^


وان شاء الله المره ثانيه ع صلاة العصر ياربي,,,


ادعولي بنااات والله احس بضيييج وربي يحقق الي في بالي ^_^



الله يوفجكن ياربي ^^



سبحان الله*

----------


## ام_احمد690

الله يهديج ويسر لج أمورج 
اللهم آمين

----------


## سمنة غنم

اللهم استرها فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض واعطها متتمنى وارزقها خير الدنيا والاخره وثبتها يارب ياكريم هنيئا لك اختي (فمن اهتدى فلنفسه ومن ضل فعليها)
نسال الله هدايه من عنده جزاك ربي جات تانعيم على نقل قصتك اختي للعظه والعبره

----------


## براء

سبحان الله 
صدق انه سورة القرة لها فوائد عضيمة 
الله يوفقج يارب ويستر عليج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## يارب فرج همي

الله يثبتج ان شالله ويارب ابتدي انا نفس ياختي وربي يستر عليج فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> اللهم استرها فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض واعطها متتمنى وارزقها خير الدنيا والاخره وثبتها يارب ياكريم هنيئا لك اختي (فمن اهتدى فلنفسه ومن ضل فعليها)
> نسال الله هدايه من عنده جزاك ربي جات تانعيم على نقل قصتك اختي للعظه والعبره


امين امين امين 
جزاك الله خير فاوالله دعائك اثلج صدري وادخلتي السرور على نفسي 
فلك الاجر العظيم بأذن الله على ذلك واسال الله ان يرزقج ماتتمنين عاجلا غير اجل 
اميييييييين

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> سبحان الله 
> صدق انه سورة القرة لها فوائد عضيمة 
> الله يوفقج يارب ويستر عليج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح


اميييييييييين الله يجزاج خير اختي الغاليه على هالدعوة الطيبه ولج بالمثل

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

> الله يثبتج ان شالله ويارب ابتدي انا نفس ياختي وربي يستر عليج فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض


امييييييين ولج بالمثل 
جزاك الله خير ورزقج من حيث لاتعلمين

----------


## دانتيل

للرفع

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

الله يرفع قدركم يالغاليات

----------

